

Hey Hackers, any guesses as to how these guys work? - ryno2019
http://www.rapidload.com/

======
valarauca1
>Rapidload works in a way similar to download accelerators: Rapidload
intercepts Audio / Video stream that is streamed by the browser and splits the
downloaded stream into several parts that are downloaded separately at the
same time. Certain sites place limits on bandwidth for single connection, so
multiple connections achieve faster streaming rates. So Rapidload doesn't
speed up your connection itself, rather it optimizes the streams so that they
will more easily reach the users maximum connection speed.

:.:.:

Okay in English:

Rapid load will intercept your youtube connection, and make say 20 different
youtube connection, it will start each one a different time code, so from
youtube's side it looks like 20 different people watching the same video in 20
different places.

It saves these videos, then plays them back as a single video.

~~~
ryno2019
Is downloading separate pieces of the video possible like this on YouTube? In
what scenarios would this actually make things faster?

~~~
valarauca1
When the streaming service or your ISP caps download speed.

------
api
Without even examining the product, several things come to mind:

(1) TCP hacks or tweaks to be more aggressive. Note that this might harm
performance on busy links even if it helps on calm ones... lots of trade-offs
here. TCP bundling is a form of TCP hack.

(2) Scatter/gather (BitTorrent-like) chunk or bandwidth sharing using
centrally managed p2p.

Edit: looks like it's TCP bundling.

